# *a little wish* surrogacy



## ♀Craig♀

Views/experience with them?
All info most welcome


----------



## Guest

Has anyone met "Anna", the lady that co-runs the organisation? 

I asked to meet her once but got no reply.


----------



## ♀Craig♀




----------



## Guest

Hi Craig

I was wondering what their social events are like. I know organisations like SUK have quite big get-togethers for IPs and surros to meet up. 

I heard that ALW's last social wasn't very well attended?   and there were some rather strange pictures on display...


----------



## michelle39

'A Little Wish' are a lovely group   and have given me a lot of support and information in the last few years. I have attended 3 of the last get togethers and have met some lovely people,including Anna at the first one I attended   As for strange pictures on display....I must have had my eyes closed because I haven't a clue what you are refering to.


----------



## ♀Craig♀

Hi Michelle39.

Oh right, so you have met Anna at a social? - That is interesting because i have been made to believe that she does not exist, None of the other people that attended socials with ALW have actually met her.

Being that you are a friend of LGFT, as you said via your PM to me the other day - I'm sorry but i don't see why you have posted here.

Most that read what you have written, that know of LGFT will know that she puts people up to posting on forums and will also tell you what to write, so try not to make yourself look silly.

Oh and strange photos of wall = Shrine to LGFT - Press cuttings all about her

I promised myself that i would not do this but here goes......
Since my first posting, i have had lots of Pm's from people that have had some to do with ALW, most of them are angry with the way they were treated, and been left to lick their wounds and try and forget.
That has been almost impossible for most as they relate their run in with ALW with a very bad time in their life.
My view is that ALW should stick to post pregnancy hysterectomy, because i must add, they seem to know their stuff there, but as far as surrogacy goes, i think its time they give up - No success so far apart from LGFT, and why they think their £450 fee for membership is plausible is beyond me.
Since my departure from ALW, I feel like i can breathe again - My days were consumed by constant asks to do this and that, and to believe that HOME ED & HOME BIRTH was the be all and end all.... Oh and that all doctors are b**tards.

Over all 
Success = 0%
Help = Ok, lots of info - None that i would not have found on the net anyway
Given false hope = 100%
Mood left in = Vile
View on ALW = False 
Would i return = NO WAY
Would i recommend =  NO

From ex or current forum members i have spoken to, this is the shared view, Its a shame that they will not post their experiences on here   But far too many are afraid of becoming that target that LGFT likes to find every now again again to have a go at for no reason.

MORE LATER.... I have work to do


----------



## michelle39

On only one point are you right. Yes I have not met Anna and only realised this after asking Lgft about it. I got her mixed up with someone else. This I apolagise.

Yes I am a friend because I class people who help me and give me support as that.   May I add I became a friend after becoming involved in 'Alw' not that that makes any differance. No Michelle did not put me up to posting as for 1 I have my own mind and I hadn't even spoke to her for a couple of weeks.

As for press cuttings I think you'll find they have that at other agencies as well.  

I can't understand why you are suddenly attacking 'alw' when it has given you so much support and info. You promised yourself you wouldn't do this...looks like you broke that.

I feel so angry and saddened for the people who 'alw' support because from the actions of others they will not get that at the moment.

As for more later don't bother.....I'm not into attacking people over the internet.


----------



## ♀Craig♀

Michelle - this is not a personal attack against you, i was mearly pointing out facts that have come to my attention regarding ALW.

Never did i fault the support that ALW offer, I'm my experience, the support was pretty good when needed, that is not my issue.

One thing that has confused me - is last night you had met Anna, this morning you had not, until you asked Michelle, yet you have not spoken to her in a couple of weeks?   A little bit contradictory i think.

I don't have a problem with ALW offering support, i just don't see why people should be taunted to pay a fee of £450 when the success of ALW is non existant - Well apart from 'ADMINS' journey.

The issue i have, and it has been deepened since speaking to ex members is the lack of RESPECT or 'compassion' towards people in situation that is out of their control, Most that join ALW have or are dealing with fertility issues and i just don't agree with the mannor of which ALW ADMIN treats people, You only have to take a look around this forum to see that 'ALW ADMIN' makes uncalled for arguments.
What more, is that it also become 'The Norm' for ALW ADMIN to get ALW members to post on forums to almost do her dirty work for her, either getting people to join ALW, or to put a point across for her so her fingers are not burnt.

Again this is not an attack towards you, and i wish for there to be no hard feelings, i wish you all the best with your journey through surrogacy


----------



## Anthony Reid

Hi Craig,

Please feel free to contact me directly with any concerns you have.

Tony


----------



## ♀Craig♀

I have done - Thanks Tony


----------



## Anthony Reid

Thanks Craig - Ive responded.

For the moment I'm going to lock this thread 

If anyone would like to contact me regarding this then please do via pm.

Tony


----------

